
Exam anxiety: how remote test-proctoring is creeping students out - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/29/21232777/examity-remote-test-proctoring-online-class-education
======
rige
While I was lucky enough to not need Examity during my undergrad at one of the
universities in this article, I heard many complaints from my peers about it,
and everyone echoes the view that it increases test anxiety FAR more than an
in-person, in-classroom test. I have even heard of friends getting "flagged"
for having pets in the room. If the proctor hears background noise, or if you
move your head "suspiciously" to one side, you might be accused of cheating.

I know it's a difficult problem to solve, but I think instructors should focus
on creating assessments that don't need to be proctored. Maybe focus more on
essays, practical applications, or projects? Examity in some ways strikes me
as a crutch for teachers who don't want to put in the effort to adjust their
assessments to a new environment.

